# أستفسار بخصوص قسم هندسة أنتاج وقسم هندسة صناعية



## واحد و خلاص (25 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحتوا أنا عايز أعرف أيه الفرق بين قسم هندسة أنتاج و قسم هندسة صناعية ؟

وكنت عايز أعرف حاجه بالنسبة للرسم و التصميم الميكانيكي هل في الماده ديه بتدرسوا تصميم ألالات ؟ ولا أيه

وهل الرسم الميكانيكي بيكون زي الرسم المعماري ؟؟؟ لأني بكره الرسم المعماري

وهل القسمين دول سهلين ولا صعبين ؟ وهل أصعب من مدني ؟


وهل لو أنا عامل حسابي أدخل ميكانيكا أو مدني و فيه أكاديميتين واحده فيه من تخصصاتها هندسة أنتاج و هندسة صناعية و مفيهاش مدني !!!
والتانيه فيها هندسة صناعية و هندسة ميكاترونيات (اللي بيقولوا عليها صعبة) و فيها مدني 
أدخل الأولى ولا التانيه ؟ 
​


----------



## امير محمود (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الاخ الكريم اولا اتمني من الله ان توفق في حياتك 
اولا اخي قسم هندسة الانتاج وهندسة صناعية في كل الجامعات المصرية هو قسم واحد اللي هو انتاج وانت داخل القسم تتخصص ما عدا جامعة الفيوم هنسة الانتاج قسم والهندسة الصناعية قسم اما الفرق بينهم فهو واضح ان الانتاج هو تخصص كبير بتتدرس بداخلة (اللحام والتشكيل والتشغيل والمترولوجي (علم القياس) ومراقبة الجودة والتصميم ) وممكن تتخصص في اي حاجة انت هتحبه في هذة التخصصات اما الهندسة الصناعية فهي عبارة عن التخطيط للمنشات والشركات من ناحية تقسيم فترات العمل (shifts( وتخطيط الانتاج ومراقبة المخزون وممكن يدخل معاك شغل ال(data base) وغيره كتير 
اما بخصوص الرسم فهو بتتعلم فيه ازاي ترسم عناصر الات القطع ثم اجزاء الات القطع والصمامات بس بتتعلم ترسم امنا التصميم فهو بتتعلم فيه ازاي ترسم هذه العناصر بداء من التروس والgears وال vaves وغيرة الي ان تتعلم ازاي تصمم ماكينة(from a to z) انا السنة ديه اتعلمنا ازاي نصمم مخرطة من الاول للاخر 
اما بخصوص الرسم الميكانيكي فهو ليس له علاقة بالرسم المعماري خالص من قريب ولا من بعيد 
اما بخصوص قسم الانتاج والهندس الصناعية فهم سهلين لو انت اهتميت 
ارجو من الله ان اكون افادتك


----------



## واحد و خلاص (26 يوليو 2009)

شكراً لحضرتك على التوضيح

هو حضرتك أنهي الأسهل أنتاج ولا صناعية ؟؟ 

وهل صناعية ده فيه حفظ كتير ؟؟ أكتر من أنتاج ؟؟

وأي التخصصيين مطلوب أكثر في سوق العمل ؟

لأن فيه أكاديميتين واحده بها هندسة صناعية و هندسة أنتاج كل قسم على حده + ألكترونيات + حاسبات ( مع ملاحظة أني مش بحب الكهرباء )

والأكاديمية التانيه فيها قسم صناعية + ميكاترونيكس + مدني + حاسبات 

ولازم أحدد حدخل ديه ولا ديه لأن زي ما حضرتك شايف تخصصاتهم قليل وأنا مش بحب قسم الكهرباء لأنه صعب عليا والميكاترونيكس بيقولوا صعب لأنه عباره عن ميكانيكا و باور و أتصالات ثلاثه في واحد !!!!

فأرجوك وضحللي أكتر الفرق بين أنتاج و هندسة صناعية عشان أعرف أختار و يا ريت أيميل حضرتك على الياهو أو الأم أس أن في الخاص 

وشكراً جزيلاً لحضرتك


----------



## واحد و خلاص (17 أغسطس 2009)

باشمهندسين أنتوا فين ؟


----------

